# Classic Steaming Problem



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

My normal routine for steaming (after pulling a shot) is to flick the steam switch and wait around 10s before opeing the steam valve. This lets me steam around 200-250 ml milk without the boiler light coming on (i.e. boiler stays on).

Last couple of times, the light has come on half way through steaming, so the boiler is going off and the steam flow drops right off.

Any suggestions why this would have just started happening? Faulty thermostat somewhere?

thanks

stuart


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Could be dicky thermostat. Has it been descaled? perhaps scale buildup is reducing heating effect ?


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Could be due a descale so I'll do this and see if it helps.


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

wow only 10s, on my silvia a similar single boiler design to classic afaik, it was more like 60-100s ,

but sounds like the steam thermostat is turning off at too low a temperature - however my brew thermostat failure was gradual


----------

